# [Olympia, WA] [Pathfinder 1e] High School senior looking for players!



## Wasabi-Boy (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey all! I'm a high school senior (17) looking to meet other players around my age.

Specifically, I'm looking to DM one of the adventure paths I own (Rise of the Runelords, Crimson Throne, Mummy's Mask) in Pathfinder, and I need at least 3 other players for it, but I can take up to 5. Beginners are welcome, of course!

Also, If this drums up more interest, I'm willing to run 3.5 instead (probably Red Hand of Doom or Legacy of Fire).

In terms of my style and influences, I'm a big The Adventure Zone and Critical Role fan, and my favorite show is probably a toss up between Avatar: TLAB and Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood. I personally like to try and balance role playing and combat, so there will be plenty of both.

We're LGBTQ+ friendly, everybody's welcome at our table! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you are interested please email supermax17@gmail.com or post here.


----------

